# Nickis thoughts on feederism.....



## Tim_FA (Aug 20, 2006)

.. Someone, somewhere on this vast space(Nicki reads blogs) really ticked Nicki off when a generalized statement about feedee feeder relationships was posted. (Yaaah, no doubt...the movie "Feed" comes to mind)
Nicki responded to her "mysapce" with her opinion...
I thought...hey...this should be posted on the "Weight Board" as we have seen many views of this issue posted
.. as taken from Nickis myspace blog.(with permission of course) 

<START>
Whats the deal with ......... 

completely absent minded people??? Latley I have come across many generalized assumptions about feederism that have me completely dumbfounded. The messed up part is that they protest something they know absolutely nothing about....using derogitiry, isolated scenarios to back up their stupidity. I know that if I was to enter a debate about something, I may want all the facts before hand.

As a feedee, I take most of these highly unlikely assumptions as criticism and if anyone wants to know how I feel about it just pick up the 2nd edition of BODacious magazine and read the article I wrote..lol.

For one....I am tired of people assuming that I want to get sooooo fat that I become immobile....uuuummmm not gonna happen. In fact some feedees may only want to gain 20 pounds...but eating to get to their goal is a feedee none the less. Secondly, why is the partner of the feedee (feeder) always portrayed as a control freak who is force feeding their significant other??? Believe it or not...some women enjoy being curvy.....and some women think they will look even sexier with even more curves.....and in the event a feedee is willing to share their interest with someone else, shockingly their partners happen to agree!! 

Instead of people thinking of it as an eating disorder, or a habitual addiction to food....think of it as bodybuilding for fat lovers )

Besides, life is about being happy, and you'll never catch me eating a cheeseburger with a frown on my face...lol
<END>

...So there it is, you have one feedee's opinion of feederism...

I Love my wife..., not only for her beauty inside and out..., but for her commitment to staying true to what she believes in...despite the overwhelming negativity that she faces on a day to day basis associated with her beliefs....
..Which in turn engages my beliefs..."Too many flakey lost souls in this world"
...but hey....that's another issue


----------



## SexxyBBW69 (Aug 20, 2006)

Tim_FA said:


> .. Someone, somewhere on this vast space(Nicki reads blogs) really ticked Nicki off when a generalized statement about feedee feeder relationships was posted. (Yaaah, no doubt...the movie "Feed" comes to mind)
> Nicki responded to her "mysapce" with her opinion...
> I thought...hey...this should be posted on the "Weight Board" as we have seen many views of this issue posted
> .. as taken from Nickis myspace blog.(with permission of course)
> ...



Beautifully written..........


----------



## Biggie2 (Aug 21, 2006)

right on bro... i think its great you guys are close like that, and make the point that the feeder/feedee part of your relationship is just that, a _part_. I hope you guys have many wonderful, healthy years together.


----------



## ms_hippy_chick (Aug 21, 2006)

One of the things that bugs me the most about the characterization of the feeder/feedee relationship as being a power trip for the feeder, and a journey into helplessness for the feedee, is that it seems like the people who make those judgements are ignorant of the shades of gray involved.

Personally, I've thought being fat was hot since I was in middle school. I started having fantasies about being fed, becoming hugely fat, etc. by the time I was about 10. The only kind of erotica that really gets me going is weight gain fiction. 

Despite my obvious orientation in this direction, I've never weighed more than about 325, which is about twice what the doctors of the world think I "should" weigh. I found that to be my personal limit, even though I fantasize about becoming much heavier.


----------



## exile in thighville (Aug 21, 2006)

Tim_FA said:


> .. Someone, somewhere on this vast space(Nicki reads blogs) really ticked Nicki off when a generalized statement about feedee feeder relationships was posted. (Yaaah, no doubt...the movie "Feed" comes to mind)
> Nicki responded to her "mysapce" with her opinion...
> I thought...hey...this should be posted on the "Weight Board" as we have seen many views of this issue posted
> .. as taken from Nickis myspace blog.(with permission of course)
> ...



word. nikki rules. it's awesome that yours is also one of the relationships where it's clear the woman is empowered by her desire and totally in control of her situation. we need more of that around so not everyone thinks of mark and gina when they try to process how feederism could possibly be erotic.


----------



## luvfanny (Aug 21, 2006)

Totally agree with the force feeding thing. That's not sexy. Eating is pleasurable and should be enjoyed like all other pleasures.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Aug 22, 2006)

Tim_FA said:


> .. Someone, somewhere on this vast space(Nicki reads blogs) really ticked Nicki off when a generalized statement about feedee feeder relationships was posted. (Yaaah, no doubt...the movie "Feed" comes to mind)
> Nicki responded to her "mysapce" with her opinion...
> I thought...hey...this should be posted on the "Weight Board" as we have seen many views of this issue posted
> .. as taken from Nickis myspace blog.(with permission of course)
> ...



That was written eloquently.. Usually when I make a comment like this, I become garrulous. This is short and sweet. 

Now to focus on the matter at hand...

I think it is great that you two have really similar views on the things that you practice. Just another thing that keeps you two together.

Most of the world is so confused on what terms like these suggest. Feederism and Fat Admiration become synonymous to the people that are foolish enough to judge these groups.

Then there is a double standard: There are people that obsessed with their partners getting thinner, and they are accepted. When it's the other way around, it is considered abuse. I don't consider feederism abuse, but why the hell is it wrong when the other extreme is acceptable?

Just my two cents....


----------



## Dark_Hart (Aug 22, 2006)

i enjoy reading what you wrote

thanks Tim


----------



## GWARrior (Aug 22, 2006)

... gross.


----------



## exile in thighville (Aug 22, 2006)

GWARrior said:


> ... gross.



which part?


----------



## exile in thighville (Aug 22, 2006)

luvfanny said:


> Totally agree with the force feeding thing. That's not sexy. Eating is pleasurable and should be enjoyed like all other pleasures.



if someone's whipping you with chains and beating the shit out of you, that's not sexy either. yet no one stereotypes BDSM fetishists the way force-feeding fetishists are, because it's just assumed to be "played." so why don't people see the "fiction" in force-feeding instead of assuming it's always real real real? no shit it's not sexy when it's actually forced. this is a topic i'm sick and tired of. it's called fantasy.


----------



## GWARrior (Aug 22, 2006)

dan ex machina said:


> which part?




all aspects of feederism give me the willies.

and before you go off on be about it being about fantasy, I KNOW.

it just freaks me out.

however, I still think you're a hottie.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Aug 23, 2006)

There are some aspects of feederism I definitely don't sit with, which I've noted before in other threads, but on a side note, not all BDSM is as violent as you probably think Dan. Talking it over with a friend who's into it, apparently there's a trust side to it that's more about, umm, trusting your partner. *shrug* BDSM isn't really my thing either, aside from me being a split sadistic and masochistic personality.


----------



## HectorFA (Aug 23, 2006)

Completely agree with TIM_FA.

Beyond health issues and others questions, a feeder and a feedee who are agree and join and make their feelings come true getting happy, are great, super. 

I somewhat envy them as a feeder FA because I have never be able to feed my couple as I would wish, if she would have been a feedee.

:eat1:


----------



## exile in thighville (Aug 24, 2006)

GWARrior said:


> all aspects of feederism give me the willies.
> 
> and before you go off on be about it being about fantasy, I KNOW.
> 
> ...



i'd rather not be in the same category as mel gibson. i know a kid with gwar tattoos who'd be perfect for you though.


----------



## GWARrior (Aug 24, 2006)

dan ex machina said:


> i'd rather not be in the same category as mel gibson. i know a kid with gwar tattoos who'd be perfect for you though.




way to take a compliment.


----------



## lemmink (Aug 24, 2006)

I've read Nicki's comments a lot of times since Tim posted them - it's taken me a while to formulate a coherent response.

You know, I'm sick too of seeing feeder/feedee relationships portrayed constantly at their dramatic extremes. But I guess it's just not as newsworthy if someone's just pushing to put on a few extra pounds to fill-out their body shape a little, or if the feeder and the feedee are living a happy, healthly life in an equal relationship. It really, really annoys me that I can't even talk about this kind of thing with my friends because the first thing that will come to their mind is this overblown Jerry Springer-inspired vision of what a feeder and a feedee are.

For every one abusive feeder/feedee relationship, there are many many more 'normal', loving ones, and often the people in them aren't even aware of the fetishist elements of their desire. I've known boys who'd like to see their woman with 'a few more curves' and so take their girls out to dinner all the time. I've known girls who love to cook for their guy because they love the feeling of his full belly afterwards. It doesn't have to be horribly detrimental to both parties health, physically and psychologically, to be called feederism.

I think what I'm trying to say here is, thanks Tim and Nicki for posting this - and I wholeheartedly concur. Er, and hopefully I've made that clear by repeating what Nicki said in a less concise fashion.


----------



## exile in thighville (Aug 25, 2006)

GWARrior said:


> way to take a compliment.



lol i was just being an asshole! you know i love you.


----------



## GWARrior (Aug 25, 2006)

dan ex machina said:


> lol i was just being an asshole! you know i love you.




you're lucky i like assholes


----------



## exile in thighville (Aug 27, 2006)

GWARrior said:


> you're lucky i like assholes



i guess me and mel do have something in common. l'chaim!


----------



## GWARrior (Aug 27, 2006)

dan ex machina said:


> i guess me and mel do have something in common. l'chaim!



as much as i love mel, you are way hotter than him.


----------



## altered states (Aug 27, 2006)

GWARrior said:


> all aspects of feederism give me the willies. and before you go off on be about it being about fantasy, I KNOW. it just freaks me out.



...thus your presence and commentary on something called "The Weight Board."


----------



## GWARrior (Aug 27, 2006)

tres huevos said:


> ...thus your presence and commentary on something called "The Weight Board."




Well, gee! If I had known that this part of the forum was soley for disscusion of feederism, I wouldnt have come here!

stop being lame.


----------

